# Aviawest info



## Tacoma (Jun 1, 2008)

I like the locations of the Aviawest resorts.  I would like to have information about how this company works.  Things like how many points for a week etc.  I'd also like to know if one Aviawest can exchange for another without using RCI.

Thanks
Joan


----------

